# American Craftsman VS Simington windows?



## mtm

Never heard of Simington so can't offer advice on that one. American Craftsman are a crap brand made exclusively for the Home Depot. They were made by a company called Silverline, which was in turn bought out by Andersen. They are absolutely garbage, which is why none of the manufacturers want to put there name on it. 
If you meant Simonton I would suggest that brand over AC. 

Heck I would suggest you find a window store in your area that sells Simonton and compare the windows there to the model at the HD. You may be suprised to find a much better window is available for just a couple of bucks more. But if your moving soon.....

edit: spelling


----------



## Roddy Piper

mtm said:


> Never heard of Simington so can't offer advice on that one. American Craftsman are a crap brand made exclusively for the Home Depot. They were made by a company called Silverline, which was in turn bought out by Andersen. They are absolutely garbage, which is why none of the manufacturers want to put there name on it.
> If you meant Simonton I would suggest that brand over AC.
> 
> 
> edit: spelling


Yeah, I meant Simonton. I thought the AC's would be good because they were being made by Andersen. Thanks!


----------



## HomeSealed

American Craftsman is a low-end window in price and quality. Simonton is a decent window for they money and I really have nothing bad to say about them. Personally, my company installs mostly Revere. I feel that they are the best window that I can offer my customers for the money, and they won a Consumers Digest "Best Buy" award. For more details, I have alot of info and links on my website, or just google them.


----------



## jerryh3

I used the AC windows in my current house when I replaced them. You get what you pay for. They're not the best but I really can't complain too much about them. I had to trim some the welded seams and some of the locks needed realigning but no major problems. I think they were a good balance of quality vs. price.


----------



## g3en

The Simington window is the best value. Here is why:

1. Thicker glass 
2. More air chambersresulting in better thermal protection in the sash and frame.
3. Thicker space between the glass.
4. Lower rating for thermal protection which qualifies it for the Federal Tax Credit....The AC does not.
5. Better warrenties if purchased from The Home Depot:
a. Double Lifetime Warrenties which means that the warrenties will be passed on to the next homeowner when you sell.
b. Lifetime glass breakage...If the glass is broken for any reason, THD will replace it at no charge.


Right now in my area, THD is offering 10% discount. This combined with the Tax Credit gets the Simington 6500 window within a few $s of the AC12.

The Simington is a much better window and will only cost a little more.

Go to www.thehomedepot.com/athomeservices for more info.


----------



## Zel1

We just replaced 19 windows in the house with Simonton's. They were all made in 1 week to our specs, installed easily and have a great warranty. We had one window that would not stay where put, and Simonton immediately sent us a new balance mechanism and even offered to come install it. It was a simple install, only requiring one screw and removing the affected sash. The house is much quieter and cozier. I would highly recommend them for a limited budget.


----------



## EmilyP

g3en said:


> The Simington window is the best value. Here is why:
> 
> 1. Thicker glass
> 2. More air chambersresulting in better thermal protection in the sash and frame.
> 3. Thicker space between the glass.
> 4. Lower rating for thermal protection which qualifies it for the Federal Tax Credit....The AC does not.
> 5. Better warrenties if purchased from The Home Depot:
> a. Double Lifetime Warrenties which means that the warrenties will be passed on to the next homeowner when you sell.
> b. Lifetime glass breakage...If the glass is broken for any reason, THD will replace it at no charge.
> 
> 
> Right now in my area, THD is offering 10% discount. This combined with the Tax Credit gets the Simington 6500 window within a few $s of the AC12.
> 
> The Simington is a much better window and will only cost a little more.
> 
> Go to www.thehomedepot.com/athomeservices for more info.


JUST AN FYI....Silverline/American Craftsman does have 366 low-e glass that meets the government tax rebates. the Silverline 8500 Series has 7/8 glass, so it matches Siminton glass thickness, and vinyl on 8500 and 9500 series is the same thickness. Stay away from At Home Services from HOME DEPOT. You could have Andersen or Marvin Windows with the markup the Home Depot At Home Services charges and or Renewel By Andersen beats the Siminton Window price with installation. I had both come out to see for my self, at my neighbors house. I sold them 400 Series Woodwright Andersen cheaper and I called a custom home builder for the install and was much, much cheaper than Home Depot At Home Services-these guys/gals are on commision high pressure saleman. Stay away from these HOODWRINKLERS..... They can not just sell you a window..or give you a window price... it's all shady .....Marvin makes a great replacement window then I'd go Andersen Windows Woodwright Insert/replacement if your where even looking at Home Depot at Home Serives... again I stay away from these Hoodwinklers ...I know everyone has to eat but you will get taken... 
I also had a friend who had Home Depot At Home Services come and estimate a shingle estimate...it was $12,000-I hooked him with a roofing contractor for $6400. Just an FYI...these guys are shady...the guys from THD had too come out three times to estimate.. the contractor my friend hired quoted a price right when he arrived and no shingles hit the ground... and had it roofed in one day... who knows how long it would have taken these At Home Services guys to find their hammers or pants..


----------



## EmilyP

EMILY P said:


> JUST AN FYI....Silverline/American Craftsman does have 366 low-e glass that meets the government tax rebates. the Silverline 8500 Series has 7/8 glass, so it matches Siminton glass thickness, and vinyl on 8500 and 9500 series is the same thickness. Stay away from At Home Services from HOME DEPOT. You could have Andersen or Marvin Windows with the markup the Home Depot At Home Services charges and or Renewel By Andersen beats the Siminton Window price with installation. I had both come out to see for my self, at my neighbors house. I sold them 400 Series Woodwright Andersen cheaper and I called a custom home builder for the install and was much, much cheaper than Home Depot At Home Services-these guys/gals are on commision high pressure saleman. Stay away from these HOODWRINKLERS..... They can not just sell you a window..or give you a window price... it's all shady .....Marvin makes a great replacement window then I'd go Andersen Windows Woodwright Insert/replacement if your where even looking at Home Depot at Home Serives... again I stay away from these Hoodwinklers ...I know everyone has to eat but you will get taken...
> I also had a friend who had Home Depot At Home Services come and estimate a shingle estimate...it was $12,000-I hooked him with a roofing contractor for $6400. Just an FYI...these guys are shady...the guys from THD had too come out three times to estimate.. the contractor my friend hired quoted a price right when he arrived and no shingles hit the ground... and had it roofed in one day... who knows how long it would have taken these At Home Services guys to find their hammers or pants..


I do think Siminton has a great window and warranty...just do not get from Home Depot if you do good luck... I just lost a quote to Home Depot they are having a 20% off sale price on American Craftsman/Silverline Windows till 5/6/09... I also know the Simonton Window was $100 more than the 8500 Series Silverline I qouted... I could not match Home Depot's sale price but I know that's the only thing they have going for them is price... Good Luck.... both have lifetime warranties


----------



## HomeSealed

Good advice Emily!....Home Depot services will charge an outrageous price, and you'll get an inferior installation. They pay peanuts to the subcontractors who install their products.


----------



## EmilyP

HomeSealed said:


> Good advice Emily!....Home Depot services will charge an outrageous price, and you'll get an inferior installation. They pay peanuts to the subcontractors who install their products.


 
I agree with you totally. And you get what you pay for. Lots of issues, I would never ever recommend Home Depot or Lowes installers when it comes to WINDOWS and PATIO DOOR INSTALLS. They can install storm doors, because it's pretty simple to do and not complex. The Lowes and Home Depot installers are mostly contractors who couldn't make it on their own, and most are hackers....watch out...

I did notice Home Depot had a 20% American Craftsman WIndows unitll May 6th. I do not understand, how they make money, when they take back everything, and sell for pennnys on the dollar. 

I did compare a siminton window to both 9500/8500 series windows, side by side. There is not that much difference. The Simonton Looks beefer and a little nicer, vinyl is vinyl. I do think Simonton is a little better quality, but vinyl is vinyl...there isn't that much difference. 
If your looking at replacement windows, look at the Marvin Insert and the Andersen Insert.... compare the Vinyl to the wood inserts then your talking real quality... composites are much better than any hollow vinyl product,


----------



## wildcat

EMILY P, you are spot on. To me vinyl is just the new aluminum (still can't believe how many houses have those crappy things). I had a family member fall into the vinyl trap a few years ago, and it ended up not being much of an improvement over what they already had. I tried to warn them but they were so enamored with the "great deal" they were getting.

Rule of thumb with construction is if its too good a deal to be true, then it is. If it stings the pocket book a little and you have to wait instead of getting it done tomorrow, then your probably headed in the right direction.


----------



## fcs

emilyp , just do your research , and stay away from the box stores" thd or lowes" and please dont buy silverline/american craftsman, also find a dealer or window wholesaler in your area ask them about a window company and also check with your local buliding dept and see who they say is good and who they have problems with, good luck and remember if it is too cheap it ischeap


----------



## JoeFixIt

*Simonton vs. American Craftsman*

It's pretty simple in the remodeling industry, _you get what you pay for and you'll pay for what you don't get_. Having been in the industry now for over 20 years, _it's that simple. :thumbsup:_
Very amusing how contractors who recommended and installed Silverline windows for the past 20 years now have an issue with them because they are sold and installed by Home Depot. Andersen improved the products and it's even a better window than it was. That being said, it's not of similar quality to Simonton, like comparing apples to oranges. American Craftsman received some accolades from Consumer Reports but Simonton is a leader in the industry, rated best overall window (vinyl or clad wood) in the industry by JD Powers the past 2 years.

Quality costs more and Quality pays for it's self over time. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldrivers

excuse the interupt but instead of starting a new thread id like to ask a similar question , how good are crestline windows?? versus the others sated in this thread?

thanks.


----------



## EmilyP

oldrivers said:


> excuse the interupt but instead of starting a new thread id like to ask a similar question , how good are crestline windows?? versus the others sated in this thread?
> 
> thanks.


I still think vinyl is vinyl. Plastic. Siminton is the best in vinyl window, I then would pick ALLsides high grade windows ultra maxx, then Greatlakes, then Silverline 8500 or 9500 Series Windows...
BUT....
By the time you dress up the Siminton Window- you can be with in dollars of the Andersen 400 Series Tilt Wash Window -this is now a no brainer- the Andersen WIndow 400 Series -is a far better product- I would spend a extra $$$ IN THE LONG RUN IT WILL SAVE YOU MORE MONEY... do your homework


----------



## oldrivers

well the nice thing about the stockers is you can remodel 1 room at a time without having to spend alot of cash upfront. go get each wiondow as you need it, thanks for the info though.


----------



## HomeSealed

Revere/Alside/AMI is a mediocre product at best. Poor design with a pocket sill, bulky and outdated, poor quality control, and they leak air like crazy.


----------

